# Hedgie Name Ideas!



## Hawkstorm1622 (Jan 11, 2016)

So, I'll be getting my first hedgie some point later this year (I've been doing tons of research in preparation for this. Now to save money...), and I've compiled a list of names that will be narrowed down when it's time for my hedgehog search to begin!

Anyway, earlier today, I was chatting with a bit of my extended family (couple uncles, my dad, brother, etc.), and they helped me a bunch. One of my uncles kept suggested Sonic-related names, which were all turned down. He also suggested a bunch of funny names, which ended up on my list.

Without further ado, here's the list, with all names free to use, if you desire. 

(Things in parenthesis are explanations)
-John (John Watson from Sherlock)
-Martin (Martin Freeman)
-BB-8 (He rolls around, hedgies roll, get it?)
-Kylo Ren
-Trigger (Like the horse from the wester TV show in the early '70s or '80s. My grandma loves Trigger but hates hedgehogs, so I threw this on to make her feel better. XD)
-Darth Vader
-Bilbo (Martin Freeman character XD)
-Frodo
-Enjolras (Les Mis character whom I love)
-Steven (Had Steve Rogers in mind. Plus, it's kinda derpy, in my opinion)
-Bucky (Bucky Barnes)
-Fluffy (Oh, the irony)
-Wickett (Small and cute, just like hedgies!)
-Harry (More irony. Also, Harry Potter)
-Patrick (Had Patrick Stump in mind here XD)
-Han Solo (My immediate family has a dog named Chewbacca. What better companion to my smol dog)
-Newt (Maze Runner. Also had the idea for Noot (Think NOOT NOOT))
-Percy (Percy Jackson got turned into a guinea pig once... Close enough, right?)
-Leo (My favorite Heroes of Olympus character)
-Cookie (Cuz why not)
-Anakin (May the Force be with you! lol)
-The Doctor (DOO WEEE OOOOOO)
-Pepperoni (Pepperoni pizza sounds good right now...)
-Tigger (Winnie-the-Pooh... duh XD)
-Steamroller (Because hedgies roll around)
-Jacob (My mom suggested Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt. Thought Jacob would suffice)
-Squish
-Jinxx (Jinx is a cool name, but two x's make it 12% cooler (Teehee, Avengers))
-Andy (Like the Andy Griffith Show. Also family inside joke.)
-Porcupine (Courtesy of my uncle)
-McMuffin (Also courtesy of my uncle... I think he was hungry)
-Cecil (ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY GLOWCLOUD)
-Carlos (It's kinda derpy. Also, Night Vale)
-Erizo (Hedgehog in Spanish)
-Riccio (Hedgehog in Italian)
-Jez (Hedgehog in Slovak)
-Oya (Hedgehog in Yoruban... What is this language?)
-Cheese n' Hog McMuffin (Courtesy of my brother. I think he was hungry, too.)
-Cyndaquil (Pokemon for the win!)
-Hufflepuff (My Hogwarts house. Also, why not?)

So there's the list (so far)! I may add to it as time goes on... Most likely.

If you have any ideas, feel free to comment them below, and I may add them to my list. Pun names are the best names. CX


----------



## autumn96 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm getting a female hedgehog in a few days and I also made a list so here's some more names for a girl hedgehog that I liked: Harley (this is the name I picked out for mine), Mia, Sophie, Princess, Bubbles, Chloe, Dottie, Lilly, Rosie and Avery


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

My hedgehogs name is Quilliam. And if I ever get a girl o plan to name her Quilma.


----------



## SimplyMusicality (Jan 5, 2016)

My baby's name is BB-8! Haha  Awesome list!


----------



## lindypie (Jun 25, 2015)

Harinezumi is hedgehog in Japanese (literally needlemouse) and in Chinese it's Tsue Weigh (I'm not sure what weigh means but tsue is spikes). I'm an ESL teacher so I'm used to naming kids but I've noticed that the names the kids pick for themselves (I give them a list and then they can pick what they like the best) tend to reflect personalities of said kids. The ones that I think are the best (meaning they don't fight with classmates/try their best/do their work/give hugs and are generally super sweet) are Frank, Bob, Iris, Boris, Toby, Alex, Bella, Angel, Bonnie, and Amy (I know that's a Sonic name but Amys tend to be good kids). 
I've noticed naughty kids tend to pick certain names so you might want to stay away from Andy (I saw that was on your list...and those kids tend to think they're the teacher), Victor, Anna, Bruce, Jerry, and Kevin tend to like to not listen/disrupt other kids. 
As far as the ones on your list I think Wickett is my first pick and Hufflepuff is my second. I want to see pictures of your new family member as soon as she/he comes home!


----------



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

I like Leo, Anakin, and Hufflepuff


----------

